# A ******* woman with 15 children...



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

A ******* woman with 15 children walks into the Welfare office and walks up to the front desk.
"I'd like to get welfare for me and my kids"
The welfare officer says to her,"Ma'am, are all these yours?"
"Yep, sure are!"
"OK, then I need you to write down all their names on this form."
"Oh, that'll be easy, I named 'em all Leroy."
The welfare worker was slightly shocked and said, "Why did you do that?"
"It makes life easier. If'n I want 'em all to come to dinner, I jes holler DINNER'S READY LEROY and they all come runnin'. If I want them to clean up, I jes say CLEAN UP LEROY and they all get to work."
The welfare worker just shook his head. "What if you only want to call one of them", he asked.
The ******* woman replied, "Oh, that's easy, I call 'em by their last name."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Frankly, I don't believe that was a _*******_ woman.

I'm just saying... :shrug:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Nick said:


> Frankly, I don't believe that was a _*******_ woman.


I'm inclined to agree. He should have left it at welfare mother.

If you're married to welfare, what name are your children supposed to take?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I chuckled!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Nick said:


> Frankly, I don't believe that was a _*******_ woman.
> 
> I'm just saying... :shrug:





harsh said:


> I'm inclined to agree. He should have left it at welfare mother.


+1

Was funny though!


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! That's funny.


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

i thought the octomom only had 14 kids.:lol:


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

rhambling said:


> i thought the octomom only had 14 kids.:lol:


Just wait 9 months. :eek2:


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Nick said:


> Frankly, I don't believe that was a _*******_ woman.
> 
> I'm just saying... :shrug:


Why not!? Sounds like all the ******** i know!:hurah:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

BlackHitachi said:


> Why not!? Sounds like all the ******** i know!:hurah:


Obviously, someone needs to associate with a _better_ class of ********. :grin:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

:lol:

Although I guess that "*******" or "Welfare" could equally apply.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Nick said:


> Obviously, someone needs to associate with a _better_ class of ********. :grin:


Don't we all. I mean come on there ********!


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Draconis said:


> :lol:
> 
> Although I guess that "*******" or "Welfare" could equally apply.


!rolling


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The number of fathers in the story implies mobility or living in a densely populated area that might afford the mother access to a greater number of donors. These are typically not trademarks of the ******* baby mill.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

harsh said:


> The number of fathers in the story implies mobility or living in a densely populated area that might afford the mother access to a greater number of donors. These are typically not trademarks of the ******* baby mill.


Then you have not been to Medford! Heck all it takes is half a trailer park doesn't need to be a big city!:hurah: The motto is GIT-R-Done whether related or not!



harsh said:


> mobility


 As in mobility home!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BlackHitachi said:


> Then you have not been to Medford!


Medford and Grass Pants aside of course. Too close to the Vortex (and a truck stop or two).


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

"Leroy" is the giveaway. A true ******* woman would have named all her children William, with different middle names - Billy Bob, Billy Joe, ...


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

harsh said:


> Medford and Grass Pants aside of course. Too close to the Vortex (and a truck stop or two).


Ah then you know! The joke apply s!:hurah:


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> "Leroy" is the giveaway. A true ******* woman would have named all her children William, with different middle names - Billy Bob, Billy Joe, ...


I work with two Leroy's. One Red head one Blonds and this is NOT the south! Anyway what was the giveaway again? Granted it's not a common name but there is 400 people in our company..


----------



## hummer1823 (Apr 6, 2009)

:hurah:


----------

